# Clone



## Nightwalker (6/1/16)

So I saw and lost the website. 
Who knows vendors that sell the diy mixes of clones?
Aka mothers milk etc?
And also premixed pg/vg?
I'm wanting to do it myself lazy style start.
Also less chance to bos it up


----------



## shaunnadan (6/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> So I saw and lost the website.
> Who knows vendors that sell the diy mixes of clones?
> Aka mothers milk etc?
> And also premixed pg/vg?
> ...



none of the local vendors do clone juices... some of their juices were based on clones and some were highly tweaked to create something new.

valley vapour has premixed pg and vg at 50/50 without any nic. http://valleyvapour.co.za/product/5050-dilutant/

what nic level are you currently vaping at ?


----------



## Nightwalker (6/1/16)

18mg and 9mg
But I saw a site that had unicorn vomit concentrate somewhere


----------



## Va-poor (6/1/16)

TFA rainbow sherbet at 8% is apparently the same as unicorn vomit. I haven't tried it yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (6/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> 18mg and 9mg
> But I saw a site that had unicorn vomit concentrate somewhere



and what vg/ratio are you used to ?


----------



## CloudmanJHB (6/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> 18mg and 9mg
> But I saw a site that had unicorn vomit concentrate somewhere



Here ya go sir 
Vapeowave stocks it , (Flavor West)

http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.ph...ce-diy-self-mixing-in-pg-distilled-water.html

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Nightwalker (6/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> and what vg/ratio are you used to ?


Oh, 50/50 up to 20/80. Depending on taate


----------



## Nightwalker (6/1/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Here ya go sir
> Vapeowave stocks it , (Flavor West)
> 
> http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.ph...ce-diy-self-mixing-in-pg-distilled-water.html


Do you know of any other clones?


----------



## CloudmanJHB (6/1/16)

Anything specific you are looking for? Why not just make your own the Web is full of cloned recipes... 

I have come across most on Reddit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (6/1/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Anything specific you are looking for? Why not just make your own the Web is full of cloned recipes...
> 
> I have come across most on Reddit
> The simple ease hey. Just pour and stir. Well almost pour and stir.
> ...


----------



## shaunnadan (6/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> Do you know of any other clones?



Just a side note... Often to clone a recipe it take a lot more than just the 1 concentrate... Ask everyone who has played with fruit circles, glazed donuts, etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (6/1/16)

Agreed most have between 3 and 8 concentrates to get it to where it is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (6/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> Oh, 50/50 up to 20/80. Depending on taate


So if you want we can advise you on what to add to make your own unflavored juice at the desired ratio and nic percentages and then you just throw in concentrates as you like.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (6/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Just a side note... Often to clone a recipe it take a lot more than just the 1 concentrate... Ask everyone who has played with fruit circles, glazed donuts, etc


Now theres an idea. Perfect some really good clone recipes. Make up the clone concentrate consisting of all the required components at the right percentages, bottle and sell it. Just add it to VG/PG in the right % and you have a winner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (6/1/16)

Pl


shaunnadan said:


> So if you want we can advise you on what to add to make your own unflavored juice at the desired ratio and nic percentages and then you just throw in concentrates as you like.


Pls do. I'd love a 20/80vg 9mg coffee,sweet tabaco, vanilla and butterscotch mix. Coffee being dominant with tobacco undertone and butterscotch on exhale


----------

